# Sorbitol & Sorbitan Oleate



## Jordmodir (Apr 5, 2014)

These are both sugar alcohols. Yet, I see m&p soapcrafters stating that their soap is alcohol free.  One website that sells bases states the same thing.  Am I missing something? 


Thank you

Heather


----------



## Hazel (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd say it's for market appeal. Perhaps they're emulating some national companies  which market their products as alcohol free (ethanol, methanol, etc). Amazingly cetyl alcohol is also included in this list. :shock: It also could be they don't know what they're doing if they jumped into selling without researching the ingredients. However, I'm not a chemist but I have a sneaking suspicion that sugar alcohols, fatty alcohols, wood alcohols and grain alcohols are slightly different in the properties they bring to soap and cosmetics. (I'm being sarcastic by including wood alcohol - toxic and isn't used for cosmetics or human consumption.) You can use grain alcohol to make your own MP soap. I've never made it but I've seen tutorials and discussions on how to make it.

I suppose if you want to state your purchased MP base is alcohol free, then you could do it.  I don't think you'd be able to make the alcohol free claim if you make your own base. Even though alcohol is simmered off during the process, there is a possibility some may remain in the soap. 

BTW, I like using alcoholic liquids like beer and wine in CP and HP batches.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't forget glycerin (aka glycerol) is an alcohol!


----------



## pamielynn (Apr 6, 2014)

It's all marketing BS. Yeah, it doesn't have any ethanol in it, so technically it's alcohol free. 

But I love using beer in my soap and have no idea if I get all the alcohol boiled off, so technically my soap may NOT be alcohol free. But it's sure better than melt and pour as soap.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 6, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> Don't forget glycerin (aka glycerol) is an alcohol!



I either didn't know this or forgot it. Probably didn't know.


----------

